# Just ordered a new Penny wheel. Gulp.



## Hilldodger (11 Feb 2010)

Decided to build a smaller Penny for teaching people to ride on and have just ordered a 47" wheel from Joff.

Not that I'm saying Joff is expensive - I know how much work goes into building them and I didn't fancy doing it myself. 

Will be building the rest of the bike, though


----------

